#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Word Formatting & General >  >  Word tries to open individual file for every word in the name

## gjjh25

As the subject indicates, when I click on a file that is on my desktop (and elsewhere) Word 2007 tries to open a file for each of the words of the path to that file. For example, if I click a file called Winter term Marks.doc it will try to open C:documents.doc ; c:/and.doc ; settings.doc ; etc. It gives an error message each time. 
If I do not leave spaces between the words of the filename, it cuts down a bit on the files it tries to open as it takes the whole name as one word.

Also, if I open word and open the file through its menu, the proper file opens right away.

I have changed the DDE box in the associations to [open("%1")] but it still wont open the file properly

Can anyone help please?

----------


## romperstomper

Do you have the Use DDE option checked?

----------


## gjjh25

yes that is checked too, i have compared it to settings i have on another computer and the seem to be the same, but i still get this error?

----------


## romperstomper

What do you have in the 'Application used to perform this action' section? Is there a %1 on the end? If so, is it in quotes - "%1" - as it should be?

----------


## gjjh25

This is what is in the box

[open("%1")]

----------


## romperstomper

Not that box - the one at the top.

----------


## gjjh25

oh sorry i have

open 

in the box

----------


## romperstomper

My bad - I meant the one below that. See picture.

----------


## gjjh25

yes same as your screen shot

----------


## romperstomper

What *exactly* is in the box I highlighted?

----------


## gjjh25

The same path as yours leading to winword.exe

----------


## gjjh25

This occurred because i had moved the folder for winword, i also had the same trouble with excel, but i sorted that out by setting it out with [open("%1")] etc.

I tried the same with word and it just wont work, it keeps wanting to split the file name.

----------


## romperstomper

my path has 
/n "%1"
 on the end of it (and is for Office 2010) which you can't see in the picture (which is why I asked you what exactly is in yours)

----------


## gjjh25

oh ok my path ends in the final folder and then /winword.exe

do i need to add something to the end?

----------


## romperstomper

Yep:
/n "%1"

----------


## gjjh25

so it needs to be

/winword.exe/n "%1"

?

----------


## romperstomper

there should be a space before the /n but otherwise yes.

----------


## gjjh25

ok thanks i will give that a try

----------


## gjjh25

Hi I got home and tried this last night but it didnt work.

This is the end of the path i have entered

\WINWORD.EXE" / n "1%"

----------


## romperstomper

It should be:
\WINWORD.EXE" /n "%1"

----------


## gjjh25

Thank you this has now work and saved me from having to reinstall xp etc :Smilie:

----------

